# Hello squat world



## FreeHugs4You (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm Hugs and I'm going to be 18 in a couple days. I've known I was abnormal and didn't want to live a normal life for as long as I can remember. I stumbled along this site a few days ago and I decided to join. I live around Gettysburg PA and I'm looking to get out of here after my senior year. I've always had a fascination for trains and never realized there was such a large community of like minded people. So I guess untill I graduate I can just dream and plan for my freedom from the restrictions from this harsh world. Nice to meet all you!


----------



## ChrisKCMD (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome. Lots of great resources here. Ask questions. It's the only way I learn new shit, besides research.


----------



## FreeHugs4You (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks man, I could sit here for hours reading... so much information on here!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 15, 2012)

congrats on finishing school first, a lot of people are too impatient to do that, but trust me, it helps you out later in life


----------



## FreeHugs4You (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah for sure. And the thing is I don't know how long I want to do this for, so if I needed to settle down I'd always have that option. Do you do a lot of traveling yourself?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 15, 2012)

yeah, i started around 2001. been wandering around ever since.


----------



## FreeHugs4You (Aug 15, 2012)

I envy you man, and I'm sure you had a lot of good times. Not to much longer and I can start my adventures.. I'd do it now but I don't want to be a run away lol safe travels man.


----------

